# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ndue Shyti, Paganini i Çiftelisë Shqiptare

## iliria e para

*PUKE*-Sot është e vështirë të gjesh një mjeshtër të çiftelisë apo të fyellit. Dikur e kishim. E kemi fizikisht edhe sot Artistin e Madh. E kemi harruar 80-vjeçarin Ndue Shyti, i cili njihet ndryshe edhe si Paganini i çiftelisë shqiptare. Askush si ai nuk dhuroi tinguj kaq të harmonishëm prej drurit dhe telave, apo fyejve; askush si ai nuk e solli artin dhe shpirtin e popullit në skenat më të mëdha të botës. E ky shkrim synon për të shlyer sadopak mëkatet tona të përditshme që bëjmë me të kaluarën e artë. Artisti i Popullit gjallon dhe sfidon me shpirt heshtjen tonë, duke sjellë kujtime që shumë prej të rinjve nuk i kanë dëgjuar kurrë; madje ato mund të duken edhe si legjenda 

*Mrekullia në Dizhon të Francës* 

Para se të niseshim për të marrë pjesë në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të vitit 1970, në Dizhon të Francës, bëmë shumë prova në Ansamblin e Këngëve e Valleve në Tiranë dhe qepëm një koncert që do të zgjaste 80 minuta,  thotë Artisti i Popullit, Ndue Shyti. Kur mbërritëm në Dizhon na ndryshoi plani. Na thanë se koncerti ynë (si çdo shtet tjetër) do të reduktohej në vetëm 15 minuta. Pra, duheshin hequr pjesë të ndryshme të programit. Mua më thanë që ta qethja melodinë time. Rashë në mendime se çfarë të hiqja? Atëherë vendosa të shpejtoj ritmin. Nga shtatë minuta duhet ta bëja tre. Më erdhi radha. Dola në skenë. Fillova të luaj në çiftelinë që më kishte bërë Gjin Shkoza (mësuesi im i parë si instrumentist). Gishtat lëviznin lehtë dhe me shpejtësi si asnjëherë. Duhet ta mbyllja në kohën e caktuar, ndryshe grupi skualifikohej. (Kështu ishte rregulli). Binte gongu, pjesa mbyllej. Unë që nuk e matja dot kohën, në ato momente emocionesh duke i rënë çiftelisë, fillova të tërhiqem nga skena. Gongu (topan i thotë Ndue Shyti) nuk po binte. Ndërkohë. kryetari i jurisë më bëri shenjë ti afrohesha mikrofonit. U afrova dhe vazhdova ti bie. Më ftoi të zbrisja nga skena për te juria. Pasi këqyri bajagi çiftelinë, më shtrëngoi një dekik dorën dhe tha: Bravo Albania! Fituat. 
Tish Daia ma përktheu. Mersi boku,  iu përgjigja unë (kështu na kishin mësuar të thoshim sa herë na lavdëronin). 


*Çiftelia asht shqiptare* 
Natë dekik mu kujtua se dikur, në Turqi një fansi jem (politikan turk), kur u kënaq me melodinë e çiftelisë time e që mësoi se jam albanez, më tha: Kemi kujtuar se çiftelia ka lindur në Anadoll, por njëtash u binda se e paska origjinën nga Albania. Po ku bie kjo Albania, axheba? Ndërsa sot Albaninë le ta marrë vesh e gjithë bota mbarë. 

Aty në Dizhon morëm Gjerdanin e Artë (3 kg e 860 gramë)  jo unë, por grupi,  thotë Ndueja me modesti. Si mos fitonim na, tu pas në krye Besim Zekthin e Ibrahim Tukiçin? 

Ndueja përdor shpesh një shprehje mirditore: Asht ma e mirë gjasa se kapucari,  që do të thotë: Më e saktë është ajo që ndodh, sesa kjo që thuhet. Pra, nuk mund të rrëfehet ajo që ndodhi në Dizhon të Francës më 30 gusht  4 shtator 1970. Çaste të bukura, të paharruara. Ansamble, të mbledhura nga e gjithë bota, do të parakalonin para personaliteteve kryesore franceze. Shqiptarët me Gjerdanin e Artë mbanin mbi supe shqiponjën e kërcimit, artistin Besim Zekthi. Bulevardi u bllokua 60 minuta sepse njerëzit që kishin mbushur dy anët e rrugës donin të përqafonin fituesit. Ata brohorisnin: Albania Albania!. Në përfundim të parakalimit Ndue Shytit iu desh të përballej me pesë profesorë të muzikës franceze. Ata do të kontrollonin me rrënjë e degë instrumentin magjik. (Atë çiftelinë që kokën e kishte me dru mani e bishtin me dru ahu). Profesorët nuk i jepnin kënd si e qysh dhe çfarë magjie ka brenda vegla që lëshon ato tinguj të ëmbël. 

*Tinguj bjeshke* 
Artisti i Popullit, Ndue Shyti, lindi 80 vjet më parë në Gojan, në një fshat të Pukës. Ishte veçse 3 vjeç kur e mori çiftelinë për herë të parë në dorë. Teksa vitet kalonin telat e çiftelisë çdo ditë e më shumë prodhonin tingujt të harmonishëm dhe ngjyra mahnitëse nëpër gishtat që rriteshin. Artisti i vogël shoqëronte të rriturit me veglën muzikore. Kur dilte në stane, lart në bjeshkë, ai merrte me vete çiftelinë dhe fyellin; pjesën e pandarë të jetës së vet. Për herë të parë dha një koncert para grupeve vullnetare, që po ndërtonin hekurudhën Elbasan-Peqin, në vitin 1950. Ata e kishin marrë artistin 15-vjeçar që tu binte veglave në orët e dëfrimit. Kaq deshi që tingujt e dalë nga çiftelia e tij të merrnin dhenë. Aty ndjeu dhe kënaqësinë e duartrokitjeve. Në ato vite të vështira Ndueja punonte me sharrëxhinjtë dhe në vaktet e drekës, çlodhte punëtorët me meloditë që krijonte nëpër telat e çiftelisë. Ai kujton se këtë kënaqësi e kishte ndjekur përgjatë gjithë viteve, edhe në kohën kur ishte në shërbimin ushtarak. Aty provoi diçka më tepër; provoi ti binte çiftelisë para mikrofonit. Tani talenti i tij kishte rënë në sy. Çdo ditë njihej ndërsa dhuntia perfeksionohej. Një ditë ai do të përballej me vlerësimin e ekspertëve të muzikës. Me gjithë sigurinë që kishte në veten e tij, ende nuk i harron ato emocione që provoi. 

Ishte viti 1958 kur doli për herë të parë në skenën e Festivalit Folklorik të rrethit. Aty mori diplomën e parë për talentin dhe punën e akumuluar ndër vite mbi dy tela çiftelie. Rritej djaloshi, rritej dhe nami i tij. 

Një ditë, nga skena e Pukës do të dilte në një ngjitej në një tjetër skenë, kësaj radhe më të madhe, do të shfaqte talentin e tij për artdashësit e kryeqytetit. Ndihesha i gëzuar, por me më shumë përgjegjësi,  thotë Ndueja. Përveç çiftelisë, aty i ra edhe bilbilit (instrument që e kishte përgatitur vetë). Në sallë ishte edhe Enver Hoxha. Ndueja thotë se Enveri i ngjit në skenë dhe iu drejtua: Ndue, si quhet ky instrument?. Bilbil,  iu përgjigj Ndueja. Më pas ai thotë: Të lumtë! Në duart tuaja fishkëllen si pishat tona krenare. Ndueja kishte me vete një grup me 104 instrumentistë popullorë pukjanë. Ata kishin për mësues Ndue Shytin. Teksa largohej nga skena, Enver Hoxha tha se edhe Franca nuk ka një artist që të luajë si malësori ynë, me dy tela e një bilbil. Nji kjo çifteli e ky bilbil,  thotë Ndue Shyti,  më bënë të njohur dhe më kanë shtrënguar dorën burra shteti, që nga Enver Hoxha, Mehmet Shehu e Ramiz Alia, e deri te Sali Berisha. Ai kujton se tingujt e çiftelisë kanë mahnitur edhe Mao Ce Dunin dhe Çu En Lain, të cilët i kanë shtrënguar dorën. 

*Histori të rralla* 

Artisti i Popullit Ndue Shyti dhe çiftelia e tij i kanë kaluar kufijtë e Shqipërisë. Ai është bërë i njohur me interpretimet e tij nëpër skenat botërore, në Kinë, Francë, Turqi, Suedi, Jugosllavi etj. Kudo ka marrë duartrokitje e fjalë të ngrohta. Një gazetë franceze shkuan për të: Ndue Shyti, një shqiponjë që luan me dy tela, por që tingëllon si një simfoni. Ndërsa bashkëshortja e Mao Ce Dunit thoshte në një nga gazetat kryesore kineze: Një shqiptar virtuoz i vërtetë. Një media maqedonase në Ohër thoshte shumë vite më parë: Ndue Shyti është një nga instrumentistët më të mëdhenj të Ballkanit. 

Fama e Ndue Shytit jehoi nga Bjeshkët e Tërbunit deri në Pekinin e largët. Ai interpretoi në sallën ku ndodhej udhëheqësi komunist Mao Ce Duni, një pjesë instrumentale kineze. Salla gjigante më shoqëronte me këngë e thirrjet përsëritëse ci go jo, ci go jo,  kujton me mallëngjim Artisti i Popullit. 

*Kujtime që nuk vdesin* 



Në karrierën e tij artistike Ndue Shyti ruan shumë kujtime. Ai tregon se teksa luante në një skenë në Turqi, në mes të melodisë, i këputet njëri nga telat e çiftelisë. Vazhdova me një tel deri në fundin e pjesës muzikore. Ndihesha keq, por u ngroha shumë nga duartrokitjet me ovacione të mëdha. Ambasadori ynë atje më tha: Kur nuk e mora unë vesh se ti i re çiftelisë me një tel, edhe salla nuk e dalloi,  thotë artisti. Ai rrëfen një tjetër histori. 

Në Jugosllavi u fikën dritat në krejt sallën, por unë vazhdova ti bija çiftelisë dhe dukej sikur tingujt shpërndanin dritë. Ndue Shyti i njeh shumë mirë instrumentet popullore, sidomos çiftelinë dhe fyejt. Çuditërisht interpreton pa partiturë. Madje më mirë se artistët e mëdhenj që punojnë me partitura. Por ai ka edhe një gjeni tjetër të veçantë: Ndueja i përgatit vetë instrumentet, vetë kompozon, organizon grupin dhe dirigjon. Edhe këtu pa partiturë. 

*Arti dhe politika* 

Tingujt e mi nuk kanë pyetur për politikën,  thotë Ndue Shyti. Në atë kohë e kanë dëgjuar të gjithë ata që kishin veshë, si komunistët, ashtu edhe kulakët. Çiftelinë time ma ka pëlqyer edhe Enver Hoxha, edhe Sali Berisha. Për mua, si njëri dhe tjetri janë dashamirës  fansa  njëherësh politikanë,  thotë Artisti i Popullit. Ai kujton një koncert, bashkë me Fatime Sokolin. Sa kishim dalë nga një koncert dhe takuam Sali Berishën, doktor me zë, dhe na ftoi për kafe,  thotë Ndueja, i cili kujton fjalën që tha: Me ju krenohet Malësia. 

Mjeshtri i çiftelisë thotë se e ka takuar edhe një herë tjetër zotin Berisha, kur u bë kryetar i Partisë Demokratike në qytetin e Pukës. Rastësisht më takoi dhe më tha fjalë të mira,  shprehet artisti i përjetshëm i malësisë. 

*Tri magjitë e çiftelisë* 

Çiftelia e Ndue Shytit nuk ka një, por tri magji: Instrumenti i prodhuar nga kryemjeshtri Gjin Shkoza; melodia që buron në gurrën popullore dhe së treti, por mbi të gjitha, vetë dhuntia që i fali Zoti Ndue Shytit. Në karrierën e tij ka një mal me dekorata, diploma, certifikata etj. Janë të regjistruara mbi 450 koncerte brenda vendit dhe me dhjetëra të tjerë jashtë vendit. Sot. në moshë të thyer, është vlerësuar me titujt Artist i merituar dhe Artist i Popullit, Krenaria e qytetit të Pukës dhe me vlerësim në vendin e lindjes së tij. 

Ai jeton dhe luftën në heshtjen e përditshme, me harresën e madhe, larg zhurmës dhe famës së dikurshme, në Lagjen Nr. 14 të qytetit të Durrësit. Prej 15 vitesh lufton me sëmundjen e paralizës. Shpirti prej artisti dhe familja e tij e ndihmojnë të sfidojë sëmundjet e moshës. Artisti i Popullit nuk ka nevojë për ne. Ne kemi nevojë për artin dhe talentin e tij. Gjithçka që Ndue Shyti bëri për artin popullor do ta bënin të meritueshme edhe titullin Nderi i kombit, pasi gjithë jetën ai e nderoi vendin e vet, në skenat brenda dhe jashtë vendit; sepse përçoi anembanë identitetin e shqiptarit. Heshtja e Artistit të Popullit është më e madhe sesa harresa jonë.

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...re-160753.html

----------

dielli1 (31-12-2014),Foleja_ (03-01-2014)

----------


## iliria e para



----------

dielli1 (31-12-2014),EXODUS (18-12-2013)

----------


## Wordless

Ndue Shyti nuk është nga Puka, është nga Fush-Arzi. Unë e njoh personalisht dhe djalin e tijë (Dritanin) e kam shok !!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Bardi që krijoi mitin modern të çiftelisë*

NGA NDUE DEDAJ

Bardi që krijoi mitin modern të çiftelisëNdue Shyti, Artist i Popullit, Nderi i Kombit, që këto ditë kremtoi 80-vjetorin e lindjes, është ndër të rrallët artistë popullorë që nuk ka nevojë ti gjendet një titull i mëvetësishëm përpos se instrumentist klasi. Ai përsa i përket çiftelisë është patriarku i saj ballkanik. Vetëm Perëndia mund tia luajë gishtat më mirë se ai kësaj vegle, që ka një emër mashkullor (dyzen) dhe një femëror (çifteli), ani se femrat nuk i bien dhe aq. Një mirditas i racës, bari e sharrëtar në pyjet e Pukës, bën mrekullinë, kapërcen gjyshstërgjyshin, merr drunin ngjyrokër të manit dhe krijon me të mitin modern të çiftelisë. Ishte e habitshme se si rronin ende bardë të tillë mitikë të pashprishur në gjenin e tyre të gjenezës së artit, në një kohë që bota kishte pasur Moxart, Bethoven, List, Shopen, Vagner, Bah, Çajkovsk etj.

Ky mjeshtër i ardhshëm do të kishte fatin të binte në duart e një tjetër bardi të çiftelisë, Gjin Shkozës, duke qenë dishepull i tij, po aq edhe ndjekës i muzikantëve të mëdhenj, si Prenkë Jakova, Tish Daija, Ramadan Sokoli etj., ku ky i fundit do ti vinte Ndue Shytit në kokë kurorën e përfaqësuesit më dinjitoz të muzikës popullore instrumentale. Çiftelia, këtë artist malësor do ta merrte përdore nga lugina e tij mirditore e Fandit të Madh e do ta ngjiste fillimisht në Pukë mes flladit të pishave, do ta shpinte pastaj në Tiranë e Gjirokastër dhe në mbarë botën, nga Muri i Madh Kinez te Harku i Triumfit, si të kishte kryer konservatorin e Vjenës e ti binte flautit magjik, ani se sipas fjalëve të një muzikanti të kohës, ai kishte kryer veçse konservatorin baritor të Livadhit të Hamzit, duke ruajtur delet në ato bjeshkë të mahnitshme praruar me diell vere dhe aromë qershigle. Dy tela dhe ai do të këndonte me gishta, siç shprehet një rapsod, duke luajtur melodi në dyzen të epër. Në ato melodi lirike ishin zhaurimat e ujëvarave të kulluara si ajri, fëshfërimat drithëruese të pyllit, anomatopetë e shiut, erës e rrufeve, cicërimat e ëmbla të shpezëve, zogjve gushëkuq e laureshave lozonjare, çukitjet ritmike të qukapikëve krenarë, këngët e thëllanzave, që për nga bukuria ia kalonin çdo misi, të pathënat dashurore të vashave të malësive etj. Dy tela, një çifteli e thjeshtë! Por një dëshmi e madhe se çmund të bëjë një njeri që pi pa pushim në gurrën e madhe të dlirë të krijimtarisë shekullore të popullit të lashtë sa malet, sa Toka, sa Dielli e kënga e tij diellore, do të shkruante Tish Daija për Ndue Shytin. Çiftelia ishte eshtra e tij e zgjatuar, identiteti krijues, kambana e moteve për gazmende, prej melodive të saj kompozitorët do të bënin gjer opera moderne.

Për tu takuar me Ndue Shytin nuk udhëtuam drejt Gojanit, aty ku është kulla e vjetër e të parëve të tij, por për në qytetin e Durrësit, ku ai banon në një vilë private, larg flladit të pishave të Munellës, Suçelit e Terbunit, por pranë valëve të detit Adriatik. Në një ese kushtuar tij, botuar në gazetën Shqip nga fundi i 1913-s, patëm shkruar: Alfabeti i çiftelisë ishte prej kohësh, si dhe fjalët e saj, nëse mund ti quajmë kështu në mënyrë të figurshme meloditë, por ai me talentin e pashoq krijoi gjuhën e kësaj vegle, i dha dyzenit pasaportën ndërkombëtare perëndimore. Ai e përfshiu çiftelinë e trojeve mirditore-pukjane në një familje të tërë veglash muzikore moderne, që deri atëherë nuk e kishin përfillur, madje duke e vënë atë në krye të herës e duke krijuar njëlloj polifonie orkestrale të Veriut. Atëbotë e mbrapa çiftelia do të ishte dhe ajo e para, parakja e traditës, që do të binte e vetme në oda dasmash, por dhe kryesuesja e një formacioni orkestral prej dyzina veglash. Dhe e gjitha kjo ndodhte në shekullin e shkëlqimit të folklorit, po dhe të rënies së tij.

*Virtuozi i madh i*
shekullit XX, që e ktheu çiftelinë në simfoni Një ndër të paktat befasi artistike në vitet 70 ka qenë bash ky çiftelirënës përrallor, që e shndërronte skenën në një lendinë alpesh, ku gurgullonin krojet e ngriheshin shqipet në qiell. Nuk kishte cak imagjinata jote kur Ndue Shyti e bënte skenën të shungullonte, i bërë njësh me çiftelinë e tij, teksa i jepte shpirt me mollëzat e gishtave. Kësisoj, bardi unik nuk ishte më një referencë lokale. Muzikologu i njohur Pirro Miso ka konfiguruar profilin gjenial të Ndue Shytit, ku shtatë sistemet e akordimit të çiftelisë nga ai sollën risi të ndjeshme në muzikën instrumentale në përgjithësi dhe në veçanti në teknikat e përdorimit të këtij instrumenti. Ky bard cilësohet prej tij si reformator i guximshëm që krijoi risi në strukturën organologjike të instrumenteve tradicionalë si çiftelia, apo bilbili me sqep dhe fyelli me prerje anësore, teksa bëheshin përpjekje profesionale për lëvrimin e muzikës tradicionale të kultivuar. Një sintezë të profilit të këtij artisti e ka bërë dhe muzikologia publiciste Sabrie Nushi, që është rritur me ritmet e çiftelive, fyejve dhe bilbilave të Ndue Shytit, duke bashkëpunuar gjatë në skenën pukjane me të, si dhe duke ia përcjellë periodikisht, profesionalisht, shtypit të Tiranës veprën e tij instrumentale, individuale dhe orkestrale.

Është individualiteti i tij artistik që e ka mveshur atë me epitete nga më lartësueset, pasi të gjithë besojmë se ai është një fenomen shqiptar i papërsëritshëm sui generis. Nuk është e rastit prurja autentike melodike e këtij mjeshtri, porse ai lëvizte në një terren mirditor e pukjan, përgjithësisht verior, ku ishin ruajtur të pastra, thellësisht amtare, jo vetëm instrumentet muzikore, melosi popullor, por dhe veshjet, doket, toponimia etj. Ky bard i maleve tona e ka bërë epokën e vet si rrallë artist në këtë vend, falë talentit të tij olimpik. Artist i një arti pa kombësi, përderisa për tingujt e tij ngriheshin në këmbë dhe francezët e kinezët, suedezët e zviceranët. Duke kujtuar atin e tij shpirtëror, Gjini Shkozën, diku thotë më dukej se nuk po i binte çiftelisë Gjini, por zanat e malit, si për të na thënë se melodioziteti i saj nuk mund të kuptohet pa një vel fantastik mitik. Rasa, prej lëvores së qershisë, lakohej, rrëshqiste mbi tela pa i vrarë ata, derisa sosej e gjitha. Ai iku nga ato bjeshkë furishëm si Gjadri, si Fani, si Drini drejt detit të pamatë të folkut botëror. Ai arriti me anë të akordimit të veçantë, perdeve dhe risive të tjera ti bashkëzanonte instrumentet: çiftelinë, sharkinë, fyellin, bilbilin, zumaren, pipëzën, gjethen, duke i harmonizuar ato në meloditë e veta, në duet me të birin Mark Shyti, rënës i talentuar i bilbilit, apo të tjerë pasardhës nga e njëjta zonë etnografike me të. Ndaj Besim Zekthi e përkufizon si Një instrumentist virtuoz karakteristik shqiptar.

Çiftelia padyshim mund të jetë ndër gjërat më ekzotike tingujlëshuese, siç është i tillë dhe vetë druri i manit apo i arrës, me të cilët ajo punohet. Përmendet Gjin Shkoza si një ndër mjeshtrit e punimit të çiftelisë. Pastaj vijnë Përshqefajt e Mirditës, duke e pasur punimin e çiftelive një zeje familjare, siç të tjerë në atë krahinë kishin zanat, kush prodhimin e armëve, kush të drynave e kush të këmborëve. Por dhe të arkave të nuseve, djepave, sofrave etj. Çiftelia nuk mund të ndreqej si çdo send tjetër, si furka, tinari, arka e teshave, as edhe si qyta e pushkës, që gjithashtu këndonte në duart e malësorit ndër luftërat shqiptare mbrojtëse e mjerisht jo vetëm për to. Jo, ajo mund të prodhohej vetëm nëse kishe atë mbrujtjen artistike si mjeshtëror i saj. Kurrë nuk e pata kuptuar pse kryemjeshtri Marka Zef Përshqefa nga Bisaku i Fanit, në fund të viteve 80 e kishte shpërngulur punishten e tij nga vendlindja dhe e kishte vendosur në disa shpella gurësh të bardhë në një kodër të Pllanës, afër Urës së Zogut. E pata vizituar një herë në atë bujtinën e tij të çuditshme dhe më pati ngjarë me plot gojën si një njeri mitologjik, njëlloj Orfeu. E po mbase vetëm ashtu në vetmi mund ti bënte çiftelitë me atë timbrin e rrallë melodioz që të çudisnin botën. Ndue Shyti thotë se pati qenë dërguar nga Ministria e Kulturës për gjashtë muaj në Fan për të akorduar e vënë në nota muzikore çiftelitë që prodhonte ky Marku në anë tjetër të Munellës, në Fanin e Vogël. Kush i njeh ato vende ka aq shumë ngjashmëri mes Gojanit të Ndoit çiftelirënës dhe Markut çiftelibërës. Edhe urat janë të ngjashme në të dyja anët. Edhe vajzat e njërës luginë bëheshin nuse në tjetrën. Lahutë e çiftelipunues të përmendur ka pasur që nga fillimet e shekullit XX në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe viset e tjera shqiptare, të cilët vazhdonin ti prodhonin ato në rrugë artizanale, ashtu si të gjitha veglat e tjera popullore, fyellin, sharkinë, gajden, culën dyjare, dajren, buzukun, etj., deri te rapsodi Fran Pali në Pukë, një mjeshtër edhe i punimit të violinave.

*Nga anonimati shqiptar, te Dizhoni francez*

Ndue Shyti ishte i mrekulluar kur shihte që gjithë ajo skenë ishte nën pushtetin e tingujve të tij. E kishte fituar betejën artistike në metropolin botëror të kulturës. Sa herë kishte thënë me modesti e nderim se ai nuk do ta kishte arritur atë sukses po të mos kishte qenë në duart e tij çiftelia e punuar nga Gjin Shkoza. U ngrit kryetari i jurisë së festivalit nga vendi ku ishte dhe i tha: Ju zini vend të parë në botë. E megjithatë, ai kujton se francezët e këqyrën çiftelinë me shumë interes, po dhe me vërejtje, a thua kishte përbrenda ndonjë zemrek, që i kurdiste ato meloditë e tij fantastike. Por nuk gjetën asnjë mekanizëm në trupin e saj, ajo ishte e lehtë pupël, pa asgjë të huajin përbrenda saj. U grumbulluan rreth tij instrumentistë të njohur laureatë nga më të mirët e botës, të buzukut grek, bilbilit egjiptian, veglave popullore spanjolle etj. Nuk ishte shaka, virtuozi shqiptar kishte marrë Gjerdanin e Artë të festivalit të Dizhonit, që peshonte 3 kg e 860 gramë ar. Ia sillte vendit të tij si një trofe artistike të rrallë. Studentët shqiptarë atje, fill pas ngjarjes së bujshme të Dizhonit, kishin marrë gazetat franceze ku shkruhej për bardin shqiptar duke e treguar: Ja, një shqiponjë. Bardët folklorikë në Ballkan dhe mbarë Europën kishin krijuar eposet e popujve të tyre, por kishin mbetur anonimë. Ashtu do të ndodhte edhe me ata të kohëve moderne, nëse nuk do të ishte krijuar skena. Ndue Shyti do të ishte vetëm njëri nga anonimët e mëdhenj, por erdhi një kohë që Palokë Kurti i Shkodrës, Isuf Myzyri i Elbasanit, Laver Bariu i Përmetit, Ndue Shyti i Pukë-Mirditës, Ymer Neli i Matit, Zef Gruda i Kukësit, Fatmir Makolli i Kosovës e të tjerë nuk do të ishin më të paemër. Ishte shekulli XX që nuk i fshihte më pas popullit individualitetet krijuese, kalaja e Gjirokastrës, që u bë tempulli i folkut kombëtar, arena e Dizhonit dhe festivale të tjera botërore, të cilat bënë që anonimati të vishej me petkun e bardëve të shpallur dhe të kishte pasaportat e tyre. Një epope e gjatë, gjysmëshekullore, deri sa të mbërrinte te Çmimi Ndue Shyti, që tash jepet për instrumentistët pasardhës të kësaj fushe.

Ndodh pra një zhvillim i ri në Veriun shqiptar, ku kishte mbretëruar prej shekujsh lahuta e krahas saj, edhe sharkia e çiftelia, po ku kjo e fundit befas bëhet zotëruese e harmonisë melodike me fyellin, zumaren, bilbilin, pipëzën, gjethen, dajren, lodrën etj., në një orkestrinë të përplotuar. Ky rrezatim i kësaj vegle tradicionale proverbiale ndodh në kohën që asgjë e re nuk ndodhte më me lahutën dhe sharkinë simotra, të cilat venin drejt shuarjes, muzeut. Vetëm muzikologët mund të na thonë se ku ishte ajo magji që Lahutën e moçme, përfshi dhe atë të Fishtës (si epikë e shkruar me shqipen e vjetër) e shtynte drejt ikjes, kurse çiftelisë ndueshytjane i jepte një kuptim të ri, jo vetëm në Pukë, por në krejt rajonin verior, Mirditë, Has, Gjakovë, Lezhë, Tropojë, Malësi e Madhe etj. Nëse me Lahutën nuk krijohej më, por vetëm shoqëroheshin këngët e vjetra kreshnike, me çiftelinë po ngjizeshin melodi të reja. Përndryshe, nëse të tjerat vinin si fosile të rekuizitës së instrumenteve popullore, çiftelia përjetonte një rini të fundit të saj, që nuk ka pushuar as sot së qeni vepruese. Si ndodhi pra? Kompozitori i shquar Tish Daija ka analizuar: Një meritë e Ndue Shytit është se ai ka një origjinalitet të materialit muzikor, origjinalitet të timbrit të çiftelisë, origjinalitet të efekteve harmonike e melodike, që ai krijon me një vegël relativisht të ngushtë, prej vetëm dy telash. Megjithatë, ai jep me këto dy tela, nuanca të shkëlqyera dhe shumë të efektshme, duke kaluar me shpejtësi nga pianisimo në fortisimo dhe anasjelltas. Atë e karakterizon gjithashtu larmia e madhe e figurave ritmike, asimilimi fantastik dhe i përsosur i muzikës popullore të krahinës së tij.
Ndue Shyti dha koncerte në katër kontinente, por princ i kurorës u bë në Dizhonin i vitit 1970. E nuk do të vononin të vinin lajme të reja shqiptare nga Franca. Po bëhej gati të trokiste me letërsinë e tij të madhe, të kalibrit europian, shkrimtari Ismail Kadare vetëm dy vite më vonë. Francezët me siguri do të mahniteshin se si kishte kapërcyer aq shpejt ky popull, nga folku tradicional, te romanet moderne të një autori që ishte si një zbulim për ta, i nominuar disa herë për Çmimin Nobel. Siç po ndodhte progresi i madh i këngës, nga lahutarët e lashtë veriorë tek Tefta Tashko në vitet 30, Nexhmie Pagarusha e Vaçe Zela në vitet 50-70, Inva Mula, Angjelin Prelocaj e Tedi Papavrami në vitet 90. Për të patur dhe të tjerë emra të shquar sot si Agim Hushi, Ermonela Jaho, Saimir Pirgu etj.

(Foto të dhëna për botim nga etnomuzikologu Pirro Miso)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...se-211192.html

----------


## palushi



----------

dielli1 (05-01-2015)

----------


## benseven11

Krahasime budalliqe,Paganini ishte violinist
kurse Shyti ne cifteli.
Nuk mund te besh krahasim talenti per dy muzikante
qe kane perdorur instrumente te ndryshme.
Kesaj i thone te krahasosh mollet me portokallet.
===
Po Laver Bariu paganin eshte?????lol
Laveri ka rene klarinetes dhe paganini  i ka rene violines
A ka ndonje qe i bie fyellit ketu?lol
Tema koti,krahasime budalliqe.

----------


## Elian70

edhe ciftelia edhe violina dy tela kane....mire do ishte te krahasohej me ndonje lahute se ashtu do barazoheshin paksa me harqet.... :buzeqeshje:

----------

